

Steve Jobs called key Apple manager ‘fuckchop’ then put it on his business cards - chapel
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/06/11/when-steve-jobs-called-this-key-apple-manager-a-fuckchop-he-put-it-on-his-business-cards?foo

======
jel
Erm, yeah. I don't think I'd ever be proud of someone giving me a nickname
like that!

------
mathrawka
So, what exactly does that nickname mean? I have never heard that term
before...

------
laconian
Who cares?

------
chapel
Disclaimer I work for Geekli.st.

If you would like to join the beta, you can do so with this invite link:
<http://geekli.st/chapel/invite/80F1354E49>

It will work if you are waiting for beta also.

